# PSE Chaos String specs



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey guys need a little help looking for the string specs on a PSE Chaos going to build a pink and white set for a lady and could use this info thanks


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

This should be it


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey thanks alot I will start the build this weekend


----------



## BBD365 (Sep 11, 2008)

Are these dimensions for the Chaos 1 or the Chaos FC? Im looking for the dimensions for the Chaos FC.

Thanks much


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I have no idea , it was just the lengths given in the database. Doesn't say which Chaos it is for.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey guys do you know if that is for a solo cam? I dont see the measurements for serving where it will go around the idler wheel. I need to get this sring buttoned up so I can build a few more sets.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

no thats for dual cam chaos. ive built 2 sets myself with those specs


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Crap any one got the solo cam specs any one want to buy a pink and white one for a dual cam?? I will make them a good deal


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

Spotshooter2 said:


> This should be it


Looks like the took the specs off your post and I'm needing them for a 2 cam Chaos. Can you help me out?


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

My wife has a chaos one. When I get home I'll get you the specs.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

good had another member pm me today about the specs for chaos one bow also. I can find a string but not the cable. please PM me what you find out when you can


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is the 2 cam Chaos from another member


----------

